# Briggs cams...interchangeable?



## ryan68bug (Sep 18, 2005)

Anyone know if cams for the 2-5 hp Briggs, horiz. shaft engines are interchangeable? I'm having a tough time finding replacement camshafts for any Briggs engines, as the parts list for my 60102 2 horse unit doesn't list a part number for the cam itself, just the gear....anyone happen to have specs on the varied cams in a service manual as I don't have any tech books yet...the key word here is "yet." Lol. Thanks for any help.


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

Try here for parts look up http://www.commercialpower.com/display/router.asp?DocID=22742

The cams for the 2-3.5 hp will sub for each other. Any all metal cam from the early 3-3.5 hp vertical engines will also work in any horizontal engine. Stepping up to the 4hp and up engines will have a cam that is big for your engine unless it comes from an old vertical 4hp based on the 60,000 series block.

Mike


----------

